# New Factor Vista



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Another design with some tire width limitations, but potential in other areas. I like the look though. It will be raced by the Panaracer team instead of Exploro next year. 

https://www.bikeradar.com/us/road/news/article/factor-vista-53145/

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=X7q6IymqYsI


----------

